# swansea waiting lists?



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

i have been referred to a fertility center in swansea, i'm sure it's based in singleton hospital. i'm just wondering if anyone could tell me how long the waiting lists are and how long you had to wait to get an appointment?
and also, i've been refered to have a laparascopy, could anyone tell me what the waiting lists are like for that? 
mant thanks guys  x x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

The best way to find out waiting times is to call them direct, they won't mind

Where are you having your laparascopy? If u have a letter from the hospital with a number on it , call it and ask about the waiting time.

Good luck


----------



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks ever so much for replying  i'll be phoning the fertility center tomorrow to see how long the waiting lists are - a girl who i work with told me today that she was waiting a year for an appointment, i really hope it's not that long!!
well i'm not too sure where i'm having the laparoscopy yet, the hosp i had the ultra sound in says i need to have the laparascopy and will be sending a letter to my gp for them to refer me, i also think that the procedure will be done in singleton hosp. i rang my gp today to ask if they had recieved the letter today as i had the scan last thursday - but the receptionist told me that the letter can take up to 10 days to get there, which is crazy as the hospital is literally around the corner from my gp, lol! 
thanks for your info anyway hun  x x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Did they say why they are referring u for a laparoscopy?


----------



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

yes, i have a dermoid cyst which is causing me a lot of pain. i had my first scan 6 weeks ago, and because it hasn't gone since then, and cus i've had a period and it hasn't gone with that (as they told me most cysts will go by themselves when you have a period) they want to remove it. it's also grown in size, so they have said that the cyst won't go on it's own. it's all so confusing!!! x x


----------



## jenx (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi I had a laparoscopy 5 weeks ago in Singleton Hospital.  I had to wait 10 months for the referral but then only 3 weeks from the initial appointment until the procedure.

However I wasnt having any pain, so perhaps they will speed your appointment up, given that you are?

Whilst the wait was ridiculous, I have to say the staff there were all really lovely, put me really at ease regarding what they were doing and why, really hope you dont have to wait for to long


----------



## paigepopcorn (Oct 31, 2011)

thanks for your reply jenx 
omg, can't believe you had to wait 10 months, thats crazy! the sonographer told me i would be waiting a minimum of 3 months, but i had no idea it could be that long! 
yeah hopefully they will be able to speed my appointment up - i'm still in pain, had to have 8 weeks off work due to it, and 3 weeks ago i had to go back because of the rubbish sick pay, i'm struggling along in work and come home in agony most nights - i'm also living on pain killers as well, so that can't be good for me!!
thanks for your reply again and info. hope your okay and had questions answered after your lap  i'm glad the staff are good, and put you at ease, makes the experience so much more bareable doesn't it x x


----------



## jenx (Dec 19, 2011)

Give them a ring and let them know you have been referred and ask if they can give you indication of how long you have to wait. Definitely do it, as i rang them to chase mine after a month and they didn't have the referral, so had to get my gp to make it again.

Oh poor you having to put up with that constant pain, surely they will speed up the process on that basi

Yea i got answers not the ones i had hoped for though but that's for another thread


----------

